# A nautical holiday with a difference



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Check out the article in this link...sounds very enjoyable..!

http://article.wn.com/view/2006/09/17/Barge_inn_Floating_hotel_offers_lazy_days_along_the_mighty_M/

or go to - 

www.tugmasters.com

and see article from the Boston Herald - Barge Inn

Cheers,

Rushie


----------

